# indoor scores



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

What scores do you guys usually get in indoor?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Paper or 3D?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

57-59x and then 298-300 22-28x as of last fall... Little better so far te scores I've shot


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

paper


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my highest last year was in the 130, 140s. But I havent shot in a while...


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

o i havent shot in a while either. i dont remember if i shot indoor last year


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

is anyone shooting freestyle for 3D next year?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the couple that i hit i'll be shooting freestyle...


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

nice im gonna try to do some freestyle this year,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've shot both, not by choice, but i have... i'll take freestyle any day


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

same here


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and Gunner77 (ben) went to a indoor 3D lastnight and he got like a 274 and i got like a 244 But niether of us has shot in a while so i was happy.


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

288 to 290 outers, 278 to 284 inners


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry 288 to 294 not 290


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fita?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im shooting 3D freestyle this year. I haven't picked up a spots bow this year.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Last year: 300 54-57x and 298-300 18-23x 
Things should improve alot this year (I hope)


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shooting with my bowhunting setup (in sig)

Highest 5 spot score ever 300 50X's I average around 40X's

Shot my first vegas round ever Saturday, it was a 450 round. Shot a 433 with 20 X's

The last 3-d shoot I went to was a 50 target course with 11 as the highest score per target and shot a 493 unmarked

The last field shoot I went to Where I shot 20 arrows at 40, 30,and 20 yards, I scored a 596 with 30X's out of 600


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Fita


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fita games are fun, i haven't shot one for a while tho


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Usually I can keep it around 59 and 60x on the 5 spot and about 26x on the 3 spot. Just started shootin my 23s so I haven't got a fita average this year. Last year I was just over 290.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I did my first 5 spot last week and shot 291, and shot a 296 today with 32 x's. 63# mr6.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> Me and Gunner77 (ben) went to a indoor 3D lastnight and he got like a 274 and i got like a 244 But niether of us has shot in a while so i was happy.


that would be a 277 sir, only shot 6 12s though :/


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

You aperently didnt fix mine... i shot a 246... lol:wink:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds like a personal problem to me


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I gotta lot of problems :wink: haha jk


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my best last year was 56x, my best this year was 53x, but i'm trying to fix some stuff, i think my DWT is too high, since i'm shooting my 3d bow while i wait for my spot bow to arrive


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I shoot anywhere from 470 to 490


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Shot 292 2?X with 22s a HHA and one front bar. idk what id shoot now.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

underdog145 said:


> Usually I can keep it around 59 and 60x on the 5 spot and about 26x on the 3 spot. Just started shootin my 23s so I haven't got a fita average this year. Last year I was just over 290.


about the same..


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know absolutly nothing bout 5-spot although im going to shoot it this year...:wink:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

no offense but ya wouldnt stand a chance without a target bow, or hunting bow setup and fat arrows!!!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> no offense but ya wouldnt stand a chance without a target bow, or hunting bow setup and fat arrows!!!!


i dont understand exactly what your saying..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aaron I'd just stay outta that one, lol... But it has to do with arrow dia/target gear


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

lol idk.. some times i wish these little boys would just excet the fact that some people can just shoot better than them... 
its not the bow its the freaking indian!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

59-60x 300 but havnt found that in a tourny yet this year hopefully.


----------



## str8tshooter15 (Nov 26, 2010)

Usually i shoot 180 through 195 with 45-50 x's took state indoor 3 times with 196 and 52 x's


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

str8tshooter15 said:


> Usually i shoot 180 through 195 with 45-50 x's took state indoor 3 times with 196 and 52 x's


how do u score this round???


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

298-300 with mid 40s to low 50s x. highest score is a 300 with 53x.
I better be improving this year though now that I got a coach and trying out for Cadet USAT.
Vegas I can usually hit 296 with 9x seems to be my high @@ outter.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

'99 18x today.. shanked the last one, but the arrows don't fly right yet.. among other issues


----------

